# ati x700 pro



## XxKHxX (Nov 29, 2005)

hey guys

i was wondering what would be a safe range to overclock this video card. im playing battlefield 2, which is a very demanding game, and counterstrike, which is not as demanding. i was wondering if i used ati tool and found the max core and memory, would this run my card too hot?  and i dont have any other cooling systems for my video card besides the ati built-in fan on the card.


----------



## grazzhoppa (Dec 3, 2005)

the best thing to do is to run the Find Max Core then Find Max Mem for 15-45 minutes and see what ATItool finds to be the "max overclock."  Then take those numbers and drop them by 5-20 mHz, or whatever makes you feel comfortable/safe.

the stock cooling fan should do a good job, and ATItool should lower the clocks before the card overheats to the point of failure.

I would take the number ATItool suggests, drop it by a significant amount, play bf2 and see if anything is wrong.  Then as weeks/days go by, keep raising the overclock a bit and playing bf2 like usual until you get the the number ATItool suggested or you see instability or weird graphical things you don't normally see.  Use the number from Find Max Core and Find Max Mem as the ceiling of the overclock.


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 11, 2005)

*been there.......*

i also tried 2 OC mine 700pro.....not the best card to do it, core was getting stuck arround 440  default 425  but i was able to push memory pretty high it went up to 500 stable (default 432) although i lower it to 475 and scaned for artifacts all night....came up beeing stable at 425/475.Now for the temps, mine card on idle 40~42 during the test never passed 70.I only use air cooling (cant afford water right now ), although mine thermaltake soprano case doing pretty good job . IF anyone could share ther experiences about 700 pro specially clock speeds and temps. that would be great.


----------



## BigJohn82 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have an ATI Radeon x700 Pro 256MB AGP card.  I picked this card up on the black friday sale at BestBuy and have played around with ATI Tool overclocking it.  So far I have been able to overclock like this: 425 to 450.90 core and 432 to 510.30 memory with it running stable scaning for artifacts for about 80 minutes.  Ive never left it going for any time longer then that though, but maybe I should?  It has the stock cooling and at idle on desktop is in the 40-44 range and while scaning for artifacts or playing games ive never seen it go above 65 but I did adjust the fan speed to run more as the card gains more temp.  I really like this card a lot for only costing 100 bucks and its a HUGE increase over my FX 5200 I was using before it.  Id like to see some other overclocking numbers with stock cooling as well if anyone has them to share.

later
Big John


----------



## Mr_Torch (Dec 12, 2005)

I have an X700 Pro PCIe and here is a pic of what runs stable for me, I have an Arctic Cooler on it which drastically reduced my temps.


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 13, 2005)

good deal 4 a 100$......but still only 8pipelines though.....laggs on BF2,FEAR,and COD2 (high settings though).Hopefully santa`s gonna bring me a 7800GTX


----------



## BigJohn82 (Dec 13, 2005)

Im downloading the BF2 Multiplayer Demo as we speak to see how my comp does with it just out of curiousity.  What all settings do you play those 3 games on when you play them that causes them to lag?  Do you have AA and all that on?

Later
Big John


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 13, 2005)

yup 4*aa and soft shadows(on FEAR it lags on medium res.).......plus since u running 3G pentium instead of amd it even might be worst 4 u.Anyway FEAR its the graphic card/cpu killer.


----------



## jfb9301 (Dec 13, 2005)

I've got mine running 498/522. I slapped a Zalman VF700-cu on it to get it there.  Stock cooling was a joke.  So not quite x700 XL speeds for me.


----------



## BigJohn82 (Dec 13, 2005)

I downloaded the multiplayer BF2 demo however it does not allow you to adjust nor view what the settings are, but it runs 100% smooth with an average of 70-80 fps.  I really wonder what the settings are though.  Ive yet to try the Fear demo, but if I do, I hope it lets me view the graphic settings.  Everything else ive run with this card runs on everything high 100% smooth including Doom3 (not sure where that compares with BF2 and Fear as far as graphic demands goes), but ive never played around with the AA stuff as I dont see any need for it to be honest, but maybe im missing something.  Will let you know how the Fear Demo goes when I get around to it, but for now, im really enjoying this BF2 demo and im thinking about picking this game up as well as Swat4 for christmas.

Later
Big John

P.S.  JFB:  Nice overclock on your card, I wish I could upgrade the cooling on mine but thats a task ill never attempt myself.  Any idea if a computer place would install aftermarket cooling for me and warrant the work?


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 13, 2005)

for some of u who dont know what FEAR does 2 your pc take a look at the benchmarks...right here......http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2575&p=5 (notice the cards they using 4 testing).


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 13, 2005)

just went on 435/520 on X700pro , 70  degrees


----------



## BigJohn82 (Dec 14, 2005)

BigBadWolf:

Nice overclock on the memory, but I still think you should be able to raise the core more.  Did you change the fan settings so the fan kicks in more as the temp goes up?  I have mine set at these speeds and the temp when playing games or when running the artifact detect never go above 65:

Above 0 = 45%
Above 61 = 76%
Above 70 = 85%
Above 80 = 95%
Above 85 = 100%

I was just viewing the link you gave, and wow, that game really demands some HIGH END cards when you turn everything up, but I have a feeling if you drop the AA and AF off completely, or cut them down to the lowest notch before they are off, that youd gain a nice ammount of frames, but I could be wrong.  I never bother to turn those things on in any game I play as I really dont see any difference except less frames.  What am I missing by having them off?  I also play everything on 1024x768.

Later
Big John


----------



## jfb9301 (Dec 14, 2005)

installing the cooler is pretty straight forward.  The biggest part is checking to see if your stock cooler is epoxied to the core.  If it is you are s out of luck.  if it uses a thermal pad or thermal paste it should come off fairly easily.  Then you just follow the manufacturers instructions to install the after market heatsink.  Key point in installing the Zalman is ve VERY SURE that you get it installed PERFECTLY FLAT on the core.  My first attempt resulted in cooling slightly better than stock.  Getting it installed properly got me 32c idle and 45C loaded.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

mine is at 481/505 with corsair water cooling all around


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 14, 2005)

BigJohn82

AA and AF makes all objects more smooth.
no AA,....http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTA0MzYyMDg1OTVjVVNkMzFISXhfNF8xOF9sLmpwZw==
6AA....http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTA0MzYyMDg1OTVjVVNkMzFISXhfNF8yMV9sLmpwZw==


----------



## pandemic (Dec 20, 2005)

i got my x700pro agp running at 450 / 510 with stock cooling, fan @ 100%  (kinda noisy)


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 21, 2005)

Why isn't my card overclocking nice, I have water cooling :'(
P.s. I have a pci-express 16x so shouldn't I get even better results?


----------



## d1c1ple (Dec 22, 2005)

hi all - just came across the ATITOOL and this site/forum.  Played a bit with the tool and did some testing running at 483/500 through 3dmark01se,03 and 05 without issues.  Am going to let the max mem run; i did the max core test already; took roughly 15 minutes to max out.  Anyhow; how are you setting the GPU fan speed? i want to max mine to run 100% all the time.


----------



## DudesBoss (Dec 25, 2005)

hey guys back in the day when I had air cooling, I also had a Zalman VF700-CU, best fan upgrade for a card in my oponion.. my Powercolor x700pro went from the stock speeds of 435 core and 430(860) memory to 520 core and 550(1100) memory, with no artifacts and running great benchmarking and stability.

do note i had at that time a 120mm zalman cu fan on my cpu, and a 120mm case fan, so I had a lot of decent air flow, my Powercolor doesnt display temps so cant help u there guys, but those are my speeds with no other tampering except changing the clocks and also increasing the voltage my card gets by 0.3 volts. Check your bios and see what options you have, the x700 pro PCI-E seems to love the lil xtra power.

with the stock x700pro fan I remember my overclock sucked. got like 460 max core and my memory hardly went up.

the zalman vf700-cu is defentily something you guys should check out


----------

